# No more walkies



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Please mummy no more!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2011)

Mine are led like that right now and been like it for the last hour after coming back from their walk. A tired dog is a happy dog they say


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2011)

Awwww :001_wub:

Em
xx


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Pippa is the same, been lying down the past two hours, i disturbed her when i was taking the picture ha !  Bless them


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

bless lovely pic


----------



## DaisytheTT (Jan 20, 2011)

That is one contended looking doggie


----------

